# My 75 gallon cichlid reef tank



## MarkoD (Oct 23, 2010)

tell me what you think. all real dried coral


----------



## ColtenB (Nov 18, 2010)

I like it, it looks really nice good job :thumb:


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Which fish are going in there? One word of caution... some of that coral will be very sharp... fish fleeing aggressors will get injured on it.


----------



## MarkoD (Oct 23, 2010)

most of the corals i put in there are no sharper than a standard rock.

im gonna put mbuna in there.

already have 2 in there for the past few days and they seem to be doing fine, lots of places to swim and hide and claim territory


----------



## toume (Oct 7, 2010)

Wow!...did you buy or find the coral?

And yes, some rocks are pretty sharp. Most people suggest the softer, less dense types for this reason, such as granite.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Is this a new setup and did you cycle the tank? If cycled, then how are you keeping that coral looking pristine? I don't see a spec of algae anywhere? I'd thnk you'll be constantly removing and bleaching those pieces to keep them looking that way.


----------



## toume (Oct 7, 2010)

prov356 said:


> Is this a new setup and did you cycle the tank? If cycled, then how are you keeping that coral looking pristine? I don't see a spec of algae anywhere? I'd thnk you'll be constantly removing and bleaching those pieces to keep them looking that way.


True, or light control, which only limits the algae growth...


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

MarkoD said:


> most of the corals i put in there are no sharper than a standard rock.


I haven't seen too many rocks with jagged points.... I've kept corals like this myself in the past..... I've seen what it can do.


----------



## MarkoD (Oct 23, 2010)

this is a new tank, and i seeded it with established media from my other 75 gallon tank

i bought all the corals from a guy that kept them in salt water 10+ years ago


----------



## MarkoD (Oct 23, 2010)

for algae control im going to use ottos and a pleco (just gotta find one that'll handle high PH)


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Ottos will end up dead with mbuna very quickly.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Good rocks for mbuna are those polished into round, smooth shapes by water.


----------



## toume (Oct 7, 2010)

You could aim for the bristlenose pleco... (has like a 60/40 chance of survival).


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

My cichlids like to "flash" on occasion (no real reason, no signs of parasites, etc) and I would be scared as **** to see what would happen if a fish did that on one of those.

Mbuna love to squeeze into places - and those would make me nervous.

I'm not sure coral factors into a cichlids instincts.


----------



## MarkoD (Oct 23, 2010)

working fine so far. so we'll see how it goes


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

And I thought I got a lot of "Is that a salt-water tank?" - I guarantee that will be most people's response to yours


----------



## MarkoD (Oct 23, 2010)

this is a reply i got on another forum

"freshwater? you sure?

i have a reef tank, its easily one of my most expensive hobbies, lighting filtration etc etc etc etc, and then the cost of the coral.

fyi... thats not a freshwater tank!"


----------



## marvo (Nov 24, 2010)

MarkoD said:


> working fine so far. so we'll see how it goes


 o well u got some good advise that it looks like went into the wind.. not being nasty...i have coral in all my tanks IMHO you have a nice looking tank but you are gonna have problems as others have said ... let your ego go and remove some of it for use in another tank..


----------



## MarkoD (Oct 23, 2010)

theres 4 fish in there right now. they're not chasing each other.

theres a lot more space between the corals than can be seen in the picture

the corals i have in there are not even sharp, they were in a tank for 10 years previously before i bought them with no problems


----------

